# Water leak via Seitz window



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello can any one help I have 1994 Hymer 584. During the damp weather !!! earlier this week water appeared running down the inside wall under the side window. I have found out how the window is fixed, but I need to know, before I remove the assembly, if there is a manufactured rubber type seal between the outside wall and the outside frame or the seal is produced with a mastic. A supplier said they didn't know as Birkholz Seitz do not manufacture any more. (my windows look very much the same type as more modern ones ) I will have to finish the job in a day as the van is parked outside the house. Any advice will be most welcome. 
Regards Satchel


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya Satchel,

The window has a rubber seal on the outer frame fitted in a grove, the screws on the inner frame tighten up on the seal.

I used a small amount of mastic to cure my fault last year, to date I've had no problems.

I would advise that when you dismantle the window make sure that some one is standing out side to hold the frame as you undo the last screws :wink: .

Keith


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Hiya Satchel,
> 
> The window has a rubber seal on the outer frame fitted in a grove, the screws on the inner frame tighten up on the seal.
> 
> ...


Keith, many thanks for your help. I don't think I will be able to get a replacement rubber seal, so I will arm myself with a tube of mastic , a gallon of cleaning solvent, plastic gloves and overalls and go for it.
Thanks again.
Satchel


----------

